# Great Buy! LED



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

LED wands are now discounted. The left was 74 cents at Kmart.The right was 13 cents at Toys r us.
The K mart has three colored LEDs and the last mode fades to the next color.
The wand removes, and the electronics is half the size with the rest being batteries. The colors are blue green and red each is 3 mm
The Toy R us model has a sequencer and and has a chase and blick. I haven't taken it apart but has red and yellow.
Both are powered with three batteries at 4.5 volts.
I plan to get more.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ohhh! thanks.
we have no k-mart around here anymore that i'm aware of. but i'll try to stop by toy store


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More LEDs Exposed*

Kmart is a subsidiary of Sears. Most of the sales are done.

Below I have the Wacky Wand from Toys R us and a ring Flasher from 5 and Below
Notice how the straw disperses the light. The LEDS are 3 mm. The black dot by the yellow LED is the programmed chip. 









Application of the ring is a perfect FRED. Mine is blue but they are in red or you can change it. Powered with 4.5 volts. They have constant slow and rapid flash.The selector button is shown on the ring with it's black dot on the other.
The Wand is different. You could light a store front if changed to white. Using the chip it would be possible to light a pointing construction arrow.Neat Huh! Also it can go in front of a movie theatre. 
You can't beat the size or the price for that black dot.

If you want to get away from batteries you will need a 4.5 to 5 volt power supply.For scenery that is not difficult, but for on board application it is possible. Parts may run 15 bucks. No, it cannot be run directly from the track because the varying voltage withthe electronics. WIth just LEDs it is possiblewith the addition of a resistor.On an engine with a motor again the problem with voltage. The peaks at power changed burn out the LEDs and some kind of voltage protection is needed in the form of a bridge rectifier.

It may be time to go back and redo the tower.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Yet another find*

This is from a LED spinning top. Two for a buck. The LED is 3 volt and Square!
The unit has a small switch. Just need a use for it.
I may have a use for the wands. I want to use them on a tower.

The top is the orange piece. No blinks but constant lighting.


----------

